# Roccat Taito Reinigen



## eSpox (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

mein Taito von Roccat ist wirklich sehr dreckig und unsauber. Frage ist jetzt wie ich es am besten reinigen kann?


----------



## gh0st76 (27. Dezember 2009)

Warmes Wasser und Duschgel. Danach gut auswaschen und trocknen lassen.


----------



## netheral (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss nicht, ob man es auch aufs Taito übertragen kann, aber wenn es sich genau so verhält wie mein Everglide Titan, dann würde ich es so wie gh0st76 machen. 
Persönlich habe ich mein Titan sicher 10x in einem Spülbecken mit Seife, gewaschen, teils sogar gebürstet und es war danach einwandfrei. 
Es soll auch leute geben, die ihr Stoffpad einfach bei 30° für 5 Minuten in die Waschmaschine packen. Nur der Trockner soll den Teilen nicht gut bekommen. 
Danach würde ich es einfach an ein trockenes Plätzchen hängen und ihm einen Tag zeit geben.

Zumindest mein Titan war danach genau von den Eigenschaften so wie vorher auch, nur eben sauberer. 

Was mich beim Taito wundert: Ich habe es jetzt einen Monat und es bleicht schon an einigen Stellen aus, die "Farbe scheint abgerieben zu werden". 
Das hatte mein Titan nach 2 Jahren erst.

Ich übernehme aber keine Haftung, wenn das Pad danach aussieht wie untern Traktor gelegt.


----------



## iceman650 (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich nehme bei meinem Mauspad immer einen Staubsauger und so eine textil-bürste (halt so eine schmale Bürste^^)


----------



## netheral (28. Dezember 2009)

Wäre super nett, wenn ihr eine Rückmeldung schreibt, wie man das Pad reinigen kann.
Wenn ich mir anschaue, dass bei meinem echt langsam die Farbe rausgerieben wird, habe ich selber so meine Bedenken. Roccat scheint qualitativ nicht das zu bieten, was Everglide mit dem Titan auf dem Markt hat.

Die Waschmaschine würde ich also schon mal streichen. Am besten mit einer einfachen Seife vorsichtig mit der Hand auskneten. Die Bürste würde ich auch weglassen.

Um ehrlich zu sein bestätigt das meinen Eindruck von Roccat bisher. Viel Marketing, viel Design, wenig handfestes, was bleibt.

Werde wohl die Tage meinen 1. "Waschgang" machen. Wenns dann im Arsch ist, schlage ich hier definitiv Alarm für alle, die auch vor haben, das Teil zu waschen.


----------



## Ryokage (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte mal bei Roccat auf der Homepage nachgesehen, dort wird empfohlen, das Pad mit einem sauberen, fusselfreien und feuchten Tuch abzuwischen. Hatte ich davor auch schon von mir aus mal so gemacht, zumindestens den oberflächlichen Dreck bekommt man so ganz gut ab, wenn man etwas fester aufdrückt auch den etwas tiefer sitzenden. Wenn es mehr sein soll, denke ich mal, das eine Handwäsche nicht schaden wird. Ich würde da zu Feinwaschmittel greifen, bei Seife wäre ich mir was Rückstände angeht nicht so sicher. Waschmaschine würde ich abraten, da dies für das Pad sicher eine recht hohe mechanische Belastung darstellt. Was immer ausprobiert wird, ich würde mich freuen wenn die Ergebnisse hier kurz geschildert werden.

@netheral: Also ich weiß ja nicht, was du mit deinem Pad anstellst, aber bei mir ist das Taito seit einem halben Jahr im täglichen Dauergebrauch und ich habe eine ganz leichte Aufhellung in der hauptsächlich benutzten Ecke des Pads, die aber auch auf Dreck (saubermachen reduziert die Aufhellung deutlich) zurückzuführen ist. Abnutzung hab ich keine wirkliche, und ich gehe nicht pfleglich mit dem Pad um und benutze es viel. Also ich bin zufrieden


----------



## netheral (30. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich bewege ich da nur meine Maus drüber. Kann ja sein, dass das nicht zu den Anwendungsbereichen zählt, die Roccat als für geeignet ansieht.  (wenn ich mir deren Mäuse mit 2000 Farben, die man einstellen kann, so anschaue, weiss ich es echt nicht mehr)

Mein Everglide Titan bleib fast 2 Jahre lang ohne diesen Abrieb und mein QCK+ kannte den Abrieb davor auch nicht. 
Vielleicht werde ichs heute Abend mal reinigen. Wenn es dann kaputt geht, kaufe ich mir halt wieder ein Titan und weiss, was ich habe.


----------



## Ryokage (30. Dezember 2009)

Wie gesgat, schau es dir nach der Reinigung mal an, ob die Aufhellungen weg sind. Bei mir scheint das nur Schmutz zu sein. Aber vielelicht hast du auch eines aus der Montagsproduktion 
Ich muss meins auch mal wieder putzen seh ich grad, können wa also hier gleich nen großen Vergleich über Reinigungsmethoden machen. Ich wart aber noch, bis bei dir Ergebnisse feststehen.


----------

